# Dark elves special units



## Khan (Feb 20, 2009)

Is black guard or executioners the better choice in a dark elves army? The oppinions I have read about the two is that black guard is superior to executioners. The problem is they offer no reason why the black guard is better. The way i see it executioners seems to be a better offencive choice while the black guard is a defencive unit. Any ideas on how to use them will be appreciated.

I have more or less decided to use cold one knigts and a chariot as the other special choises. This leaves me whitout the shades and witch elves. Is this a big loss for the potential of an army?


----------



## Creon (Mar 5, 2009)

Black Guard: Stubborn, immune to Psychology, Warrior Elite

Nothing makes this unit break, you have to kill them all. and they ALWAYS hate you, every round.

Executioner: Kainite and Killing blow just don't manage to match it.


----------



## Vaz (Mar 19, 2008)

Black Guard have Stubborn. Combine that with Above Average High Elf Leadership, and their low toughness and armour save, you're looking at a nice unit. They are far better at a holding unit, while Executioners are far better attackers.

But in an attack heavy Dark Elf List, Black Guard are a much needed solid Block.

Also, there is enough Anti-Armour with the Magic, Cold One Knights, Bolt Throwers and Assasins to make even Bretonnians quail, and having a Smallish (12-18) unit of Black Guard hold up a huge amount of Horde infantry is better than attacking them, and then getting dragged down.

The High Elf Initiative, along with Eternal Hatred wins it - a Front rank putting out 7 Re-roll to hit Str 4 attacks is very nice against Marauders, Light Cavalry, and similar Horde infantry which is usually used to tie up similar Heavy/Elite Infantry.

Leave the Cavalry to hit hard against enemy armour, use your Infantry's movement to outmaneuvre enemy infantry.


----------



## jigplums (Dec 15, 2006)

they have 2 attacks each so 14 attacks for the win


----------



## Khan (Feb 20, 2009)

Thanks for the help. 

Is witch elves a good unit? they do not seem to have any saves and low strength. Are they worth including in an army because of their poison attacks or are they a waste of points?


----------



## Stuntiesrule (Mar 22, 2009)

I have found in my games that as long as you have a solid block of 15-20 witch elves (enough to take a couple rounds of shooting) then any of them that get to the other side will be enough just make sure they are the ones getting the charge off and you will not be disappointed in my last game they wiped a unit of white lions, sea guard and spearman by themselves and were at 9 guys by the first time I got them in to combat.


----------



## Khan (Feb 20, 2009)

ok maybe I will buy a few boxes of them when i get enougth money.

Thanks for the help


----------

